# Where to rent in Cairns



## non (Jul 17, 2014)

hi everyone
Iam planning to live in Cairns Where do you think is the best place for accommodation which will be in a place that is safe and close to all needs and activity areas.

Thank you


----------



## JASA1961 (Jan 7, 2015)

Best area for schools, shops close to city and beaches is Redlynch Village around Daphne Drive. Up the hill to avoid flooding. Low crime rate.


----------



## ebinmoothedam (Mar 13, 2012)

I used to live in "Cairns One" in Gregory St near paramatta grounds. Absolutely loved the place. It was a one bed room apartment, and if I remember me and wifey paid $320 per week as rent. The place is massive, has 7 swimming pools, a small gym and awesome maintenance and security guards in the evening


----------

